# State Primary Schools in Lisbon Area



## goreilly16 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi all,
We are considering moving our family to Lisbon for a work assignment opportunity. We are looking at options for our 6 year old son's schooling (we also have a 3-year old). Due to the cost and integrating with local culture factors we are reluctant to go the private school route. We would like to hear opinions on the state primary school system in the Lisbon area - ideally we would like to live in the Cascais or even Sintra area if that's more specific. We have read some negative posts about long, irregular hours, costs of school books etc. We would be happy to hear from others with young kids in both the private and state school systems.
Thanks for any feedback.


----------

